# Did pine needles lead to diarrhea?



## GLfarm (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello,
I have one fainting goat, Xander, who's sister recently passed away from an unknown illness (bleeding from rectum, would not eat, hardly drank, medicine did not work, died within 3 days)
Now Xander has diarrhea. He is still eating and drinking just fine. His eyelids are not pale at all. The only thing that seems off is that he has diarrhea. Yesterday I gave him some pine needles and suppose I gave him a bit more than  usual. I've heard a big controversy about whether pine needles are poisonous to goats, but I've given them pine for years without problems. He'll even look up at the pine branches and back to me until I give him some. However,  I have heard that if you give them too many pine needles it can lead to diarrhea. Could this be the problem? It is also time for a hoof trim for him, but I've never heard of any hoof related problems leading to diarrhea (?)
I already lost one goat this year, and really do not want to lose him. I know having a goat alone is not ideal at all since goats are herd animals, but as of right now I cannot get another goat (family/financial issues along with all of this Corona madness) There is a dog that lives in the same pen as him and they get along very well, but I know that is not the same as another goat. 
Any help at all would be very, very appreciated. Thank you 🙂


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 27, 2020)

GLfarm said:


> Hello,
> I have one fainting goat, Xander, who's sister recently passed away from an unknown illness (bleeding from rectum, would not eat, hardly drank, medicine did not work, died within 3 days)
> Now Xander has diarrhea. He is still eating and drinking just fine. His eyelids are not pale at all. The only thing that seems off is that he has diarrhea. Yesterday I gave him some pine needles and suppose I gave him a bit more than  usual. I've heard a big controversy about whether pine needles are poisonous to goats, but I've given them pine for years without problems. He'll even look up at the pine branches and back to me until I give him some. However,  I have heard that if you give them too many pine needles it can lead to diarrhea. Could this be the problem? It is also time for a hoof trim for him, but I've never heard of any hoof related problems leading to diarrhea (?)
> I already lost one goat this year, and really do not want to lose him. I know having a goat alone is not ideal at all since goats are herd animals, but as of right now I cannot get another goat (family/financial issues along with all of this Corona madness) There is a dog that lives in the same pen as him and they get along very well, but I know that is not the same as another goat.
> Any help at all would be very, very appreciated. Thank you 🙂


If pine needles have been eaten by your dog, they can vomit them, or have mild diarrhea. A more likely problem is blockage or puncture in the gastrointestinal tract, rather than toxicity level. While most cases of ingestion of pine needles resolve without serious problem, GI tract injury may occur.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 2, 2020)

GLfarm said:


> Hello,
> I have one fainting goat, Xander, who's sister recently passed away from an unknown illness (bleeding from rectum, would not eat, hardly drank, medicine did not work, died within 3 days)
> Now Xander has diarrhea. He is still eating and drinking just fine. His eyelids are not pale at all. The only thing that seems off is that he has diarrhea. Yesterday I gave him some pine needles and suppose I gave him a bit more than  usual. I've heard a big controversy about whether pine needles are poisonous to goats, but I've given them pine for years without problems. He'll even look up at the pine branches and back to me until I give him some. However,  I have heard that if you give them too many pine needles it can lead to diarrhea. Could this be the problem? It is also time for a hoof trim for him, but I've never heard of any hoof related problems leading to diarrhea (?)
> I already lost one goat this year, and really do not want to lose him. I know having a goat alone is not ideal at all since goats are herd animals, but as of right now I cannot get another goat (family/financial issues along with all of this Corona madness) There is a dog that lives in the same pen as him and they get along very well, but I know that is not the same as another goat.
> Any help at all would be very, very appreciated. Thank you 🙂


Do not let your pet eat around your real Christmas tree, as ingesting pine needles will puncture the intestines of your pet, so be sure to periodically clean the trees and wreaths around your holiday. ... Drinking water from the base of the Christmas tree is enough to induce diarrhea, mouth sores, vomiting and lack of appetite.


----------



## ancient (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow. I actually  didn't know that. Most of our acreage is forested  and the sheep get most of the grass area. My goats have most of their run in  the forested part. They eat cedar and pine needles and bark like it's going out of style . I always found it funny cuz when I go to see them and they burp near my face it smells like one of those car air fresheners. I didnt know it could make them sick, though I personally  havent seen any signs of sickness from it


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 8, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> If pine needles have been eaten by your dog





YourRabbitGirl said:


> Do not let your pet eat around your real Christmas tree,



The original question was about goats eating pine needles.  My goats eat them whenever they get the chance and it hasn't hurt them.  Hope you find the answer!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 8, 2020)

Mine eat pine needles all the time.


----------

